# Dont want to seem simple ,but!



## quaders (16 Jan 2014)

Hi all,
lm going down the low tech route and need some simple advice. I have Tetra complete substrate as a base topped with gravel but would also like to dose the tank with extra ferts as a weekly routine,what would be recommended? 
Any advice gratefully recieved


----------



## Alastair (17 Jan 2014)

Hi quaders 
What is your stocking level tank size etc. 

You could dose tom barrs recommendations per 20 gallons once a week or every fortnight 
1/4 Teaspoon of Seachem Equilibrium (for traces and Calcium + Magnesium). (1.42 ppm Ca, 0.42 ppm Mg, 3.43 ppm K and 0.02 ppm Fe)

1/8 Teaspoon of KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate) (5.27 ppm NO3 and 3.32 ppm K)

1/32 Teaspoon of KH2PO4(Potassium Mono Phosphate) (1.61 ppm PO4 and 0.66 ppm K)

Or purchase one of the all in one ferts from on of our sponsors aquarium plant food fluid sensor etc and dose the recommended daily amount just once a week


----------



## quaders (17 Jan 2014)

Hi Alastair
Thanks for reply,tank size is approx 390 litres,running on a all pond solutions 1400 external, 2x t5 tubes,stock at moment
2 adult angels
2xFlash plecos
4xBoesemani rainbows
6xCherry barbs
10xRummy nose tets
4Xcorys
4xgobies
3x


----------



## quaders (17 Jan 2014)

sorry sent half a message ,plants in tank are Crypts,Anubia,Java fern,and lots of hornwort.Tank is doing well but plants look a bit tired and could do with a boost.I think the all in one fert sounds good ,dont feel to confident in mixing
my own chemistry was never a strong point! Would you recommend any particular brand?


----------



## kirk (17 Jan 2014)

Mixing your own is simple and saves money. Especially with the size tank you have. Also you know what is in there as you mixed it


----------



## Alastair (17 Jan 2014)

quaders said:


> sorry sent half a message ,plants in tank are Crypts,Anubia,Java fern,and lots of hornwort.Tank is doing well but plants look a bit tired and could do with a boost.I think the all in one fert sounds good ,dont feel to confident in mixing
> my own chemistry was never a strong point! Would you recommend any particular brand?



If you order aquarium plant foods ei starter kit it tells you what to add to the mix and how much to dose. Just reduce the dosing to quarter the recommended


----------



## quaders (19 Jan 2014)

Alastair/Kirk thanks for the advice I will look into it, ive also just found the Tom Barr report so I think ive got a bit of reading to do!


----------

